# Looking For Some Info On My Pocket Watch :)



## Bashii (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all, I have this pocket watch and I know nothing about it, I was wondering if anyone could give me some info on it, I've tried everything I can think of on google and can't find anything with the GPO mark on the face. Anything would be much appreciated!

It has a JW stamp inside which I think could be JW Benson?





































The stamp and numbers on this picture are;

JW

215532

4

(The 4 is underneath the first 5 on the top line)

Thanks in advance for any repsonses


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

GPO were the initials for General Post Office so it looks like a postmans watch. :thumbsup: VR is Victoria Regina. Queen Victoria's reign. 1883.

Mike


----------



## Bashii (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Tixntox!

I thought it could be General Post Office, but couldn't verify it.

Do you know if it's a JW Benson watch?

I've emailed a Post Office museum to see if they have any detailed information on the watch, I will post here any reply if anyone's interested in knowing it's history


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Stating the obvious, I imagine, but most of the movement is missing. Shame, as looks quite an interesting piece.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a shame....GPO were in fact the initials of the General Post Office...my Dad used to work for them before they became British Telecoms...There is no crown winder, so the watch would have been key wound and set (set = setting the hands to the correct time), but as most of the movement is missing, this is academic. The seconds hand from the sub dial is also missing. I'm sure others with more knowledge will contribute shortly. :thumbsup:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It *was* a fusee movement..........

The dial and hands are of very high quality, i have a very similar looking watch which is by Bensons....... but your stamp should be "JWB" in an oval stamp.......... JW may be case makers.......... so ......... unsure :huh:


----------

